# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  Livre SQL Server 2014: dvelopper et administrer pour la performance

## i.chafai

Bonjour,
Je cherche le livre SQL Server 2014: dvelopper et administrer pour la performance de notre expert SQLpro. 
Malheureusement, on ne peut pas acheter des livres en ligne en Tunisie...
Je cherche quelqu'un qui a ce livre dispo sur le territoire tunisien pour l'acheter.

Merci par avance

----------

